
White whale in the big smoke: How the geography of London inspired Moby-Dick - kawera
http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2015/12/white-whale-big-smoke-how-geography-london-inspired-moby-dick
======
pm24601
Thanks, I love hearing the behind the scenes stories about the classics that
we all thought we knew.

~~~
arethuza
Maybe not quite in the same league, but I loved hearing how Iain M. Banks was
influenced to write about _really big spaceships_ by living in North
Queensferry in Scotland where you are in the shadow of the Forth Bridge -
which looks particularly spectacular from that angle.

[Of course, Iain Banks did also write a novel influenced by the very same
Bridge that includes a nearby city that features a a lot of volcanism].

